# Shrek Crossing



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

Is it just me, or has someone made a mistake? As for as I'm aware, the Shrek franchise has never produced anything relating to the Animal Crossing franchise.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 9, 2013)

Bowie said:


> Is it just me, or has someone made a mistake? As for as I'm aware, the Shrek franchise has never produced anything relating to the Animal Crossing franchise.



Please let me high five you... in the face... with shreks ass.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Please let me high five you... in the face... with shreks ass.



Is that such a bad thing?


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 9, 2013)

Shrek is now officially owned by Nintendo. It was recently announced that the next Animal Crossing will only feature Shrek-related animals.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh praise the mighty Ogrelord.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> Oh praise the mighty Ogrelord.



Oh, indeed. Let us praise him!


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 9, 2013)

F*** this! This is ******** . It's just annoying and doesn't come together right! Change it back please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> F*** this! This is ******** . It's just annoying and doesn't come together right! Change it back please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Whoa there, no need to ogre-react.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> F*** this! This is ******** . It's just annoying and doesn't come together right! Change it back please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Shrek won't leave an Onion under your pillow after seeing that


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> F*** this! This is ******** . It's just annoying and doesn't come together right! Change it back please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Woah. No need to go ogre-board with this .-. (_Nailed it_.)

edit: I was seriously ninja'd with my pun... -.-


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> F*** this! This is ******** . It's just annoying and doesn't come together right! Change it back please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh, lighten up! Grab a drink, lean against the wall in the corner of the room, and enjoy the show!


----------



## Elijo (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> F*** this! This is ******** . It's just annoying and doesn't come together right! Change it back please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Calm down, we're were only pulling a joke.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> F*** this! This is ******** . It's just annoying and doesn't come together right! Change it back please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> F*** this! This is ******** . It's just annoying and doesn't come together right! Change it back please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you're seriously _ogre_-reacting
bwahbawbhawbhabwbabhahahabhabaha ok i stole that one


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> Shrek won't leave an Onion under your pillow after seeing that



Good. Onions are gross ._. Excuse my language. I find it annoying! It doesn't fit together right!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know its a joke but its a ******** one -.- Sorry Admins,Mods,Members . *goes and sits in corner.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 9, 2013)

SHREK IS MY CHILDHOOD HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> Good. Onions are gross ._.


But The scent of our great Ogrelord is Ogre-whelming, His layers of teaching have never gone untouched.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol wut?!? Yeah this is getting old._.


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2013)

Please double check your post quality before you post

let's keep it game related guys


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> But The scent of our great Ogrelord is Ogre-whelming, His layers of teaching have never gone untouched.



Ogres, are like onions!


----------



## Elijo (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> I know its a joke but its a ******** one -.- Sorry Admins,Mods,Members . *goes and sits in corner.



Jubs started it, then Gallows, me and some other people joined in.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> Lol wut?!? Yeah this is getting old._.


Don't be like Prince Charming when he doesn't get a Medieval Meal.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 9, 2013)

Rosiekitty is dreck


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 9, 2013)

I said its getting *OLD*!!!! I was contributing to the darn discussion.

Anyways yeah. I just realized swamps was put in descriptions...
Blarf!!! I'm sorry that I don't like shrek. Or onions._.   .o. ahhh


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 9, 2013)

No fun allowed guys, sorry. =[


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> Rosiekitty is dreck



-_- I'm not RosieKitty I'm RosieKitty405. Jk! . Sooooo
When's the joke over ._.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> -_- I'm not RosieKitty I'm RosieKitty405. Jk! . Sooooo
> When's the joke over ._.



Probably an hour or so.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> -_- I'm not RosieKitty I'm RosieKitty405. Jk! . Sooooo
> When's the joke over ._.



The joke will continue as long as you keep complaining about it.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> No fun allowed guys, sorry. =[



Fun is like, the roots of all evil!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 9, 2013)

You heard guys, we have to rebuild our towns and call them all "Swamp"


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 9, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> You heard guys, we have to rebuild our towns and call them all "Swamp"



Lol, the Ogrelord will be pleased xD


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 9, 2013)

Or Duloc:


Spoiler


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 9, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> The joke will continue as long as you keep complaining about it.



Well played -_-. Not my fault I find things annoying at times. It just doesn't sound right so 
It doesn't fit and yada yada.

Idk where you mods and admins got this idea but blah


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah, But Duloc is also Dreck


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Or Duloc:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Considering the fact Duloc is now a wasteland, as shown in Shrek's Thrilling Tales, it would be a bit pitiful.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 9, 2013)

I guess Rosiekitty is banished by the Ogrelords. xD


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 9, 2013)

Bowie said:


> Considering the fact Duloc is now a wasteland, as shown in Shrek's Thrilling Tales, it would be a bit pitiful.


I think a town covered in trash and weeds would be kind of cool actually. Especially if a person fished for all the trash themselves.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 9, 2013)

Not my fault if this sit loses a user for an hour *shrugs.
. I'm just asking where this idea came from


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I think a town covered in trash and weeds would be kind of cool actually. Especially if a person fished for all the trash themselves.



What if they have the Beautiful Town ordinance? They couldn't get the trash!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 9, 2013)

Only the Ogrelord knows...


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 9, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> I guess Rosiekitty is banished by the Ogrelords. xD


XD


----------



## unravel (Oct 9, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Please double check your post quality before you post
> 
> let's keep it game related guys



No wonder I got yellow infraction thing lol...


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow this threads blowing up!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> Not my fault if this sit loses a user for an hour *shrugs.
> . I'm just asking where this idea came from



I wish I knew, but unfortunately I don't have a shreksplanation.

At any rate, it's just a bit of harmless fun, no need to let it get to you. I'm sure it'll blow over... eventually.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Oct 9, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> The joke will continue as long as you keep complaining about it.



xD that's something my dad would tell me  are you my father?!


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen.

The Shrekopalypse is over. Have a good day, and a happy Year of Shrek!


----------

